# Raspberry pi4 Problems



## Greenslade (Nov 1, 2022)

A number of problems with the OS s are very slow, no sound, time and date wrong on all the OS,s.When I put my password in it says it is wrong but it is the right password. I have not used it for some time. Message I keep on getting. see photo. This is a 4Gb modal.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

It's normal for Pis to be slow, that's just all what hardware is capable of. However, sound should exist, time and date should be correct, your password should be accepted. If you haven't tried yet, try to reflash Raspbian, if that doesn't do anything that honestly sounds like failed RAM chip, so to RMA it goes. It might be bad memory card, but I haven't seen them fail like that. You can try another power brick, maybe current one doesn't supply stable voltage or something.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 1, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It's normal for Pis to be slow, that's just all what hardware is capable of. However, sound should exist, time and date should be correct, your password should be accepted. If you haven't tried yet, try to reflash Raspbian, if that doesn't do anything that honestly sounds like failed RAM chip, so to RMA it goes. It might be bad memory card, but I haven't seen them fail like that. You can try another power brick, maybe current one doesn't supply stable voltage or something.


I thought they tun pretty well., people have tried using one as a daily OS,s with success.https://youtu.be/dN0rDevdeyo?t=9  I have seen videos of people having no sound on the PI. I try to have the same password on all the OS.s apart from the ones that have their own password. That was the last one I 
did, that was about a month ago must admit I don't use it that much now. They're all good make
well-reviewed.cards.The power lead is the official PI one , I sometimes get a message telling me the internet connection is low.My broadband connection is the top one they do.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I thought they tun pretty well., people have tried using one as a daily OS,s with success.https://youtu.be/dN0rDevdeyo?t=9  I have seen videos of people having no sound on the PI. I try to have the same password on all the OS.s apart from the ones that have their own password. That was the last one I
> did, that was about a month ago must admit I don't use it that much now. They're all good make
> well-reviewed.cards.The power lead is the official PI one , I sometimes get a message telling me the internet connection is low.My broadband connection is the top one they do.


Haha, you fell for Pi scam, just like I did. Well, I had RPi one and it's in no way imaginable usable for everyday things. Just opening random web pages takes over minute (yep, I don't exagerrate and the max I saw was almost 5 minutes) with adblock on too. You can't play videos too well either, because hur durr Broadcom either doesn't make drivers or makes only crappy ones. And while big thing about it was running Quake, it couldn't do that. Stock it ran Quake at 10 fps, overclocked a lot (pat 1GHz, which is like 60% overclock) it barely reached 14 fps average. It was nowhere close to being fast enough. Overall it was nearly unusable for anything. The only things that ran well was OpenTTD (without GUI and even then as CiNEmAtIC ~30 fps) and some Risc OS games that are literally simpler than minesweeper. In short, it was seriously insufferable experience overall and not even cheap one. Now RPi 4 is times faster than Pi 1, but it still uses very old Cortex A72 cores and only 4 of them. It might be just enough for reasonably not terrible web browsing experience, perhaps some light productivity, but Broadcom shitty drivers strike again and this time ruin YT playback at anything past 480p. Any task requiring some CPU grunt will consistently take a very long time to complete and yeah, some crappy 100 USD Android phone might even beat RPi 4, while giving you screen, battery, storage, more comms. Gaming is still rough on RPi 4, sure some things could be emulated, but PS1 is basically max it will do and even then not everything. It can run Half Life 1. Basically some Pentium D era SFF prebuilt computer with something like GT 710 will do way better at basically everything than Pi. 

I think that Pi foundation is basically selling overpriced e-waste for huge premium, but if you view Pi as it originally was, a small SBC for embedded use and cheap and simple programmable computer to use in some project, but you don't want more sensible micro controller like Arduino, then Pi is for you, but it was never meant to work as desktop and very unsurprisingly sucks at that. If you wanted small, low power consumption desktop computer, that is actually usable, then used thin client computer or micro computer or nettop would have been a lot better. I have seen 7th gen i5 machines with 8GB RAM and some SSD going for 150 USD on eBay. They have quite nimble CPUs, adequate graphics and wattage usually bellow 25 watts. Phil from Phil's computer lab at YT does some videos about some machines like that and they can run older games and typical daily computing stuff just fine.

Anyway, beyond performance, other problems aren't exactly normal and shouldn't exist. If you haven't done that already, I think you should just reflash memory card and see if problems persist, if they do, then try another brick or bigger cooler, see what happens, if nothing changes and you still have issues, just RMA it. Audio problems might exist due to standard Pi OS fucking things up with audio drivers. I had to deal with that bullshit myself and made it work after being in forums for way longer than I should have, it might be solvable, but I have no clue how to do that. Forums might be helpful, but expect some nerds that are impossible to communicate with.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2022)

That's strange, I have never had issues running Raspbian on the RPi4. Try reflashing the SD card and try a fresh install.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 2, 2022)

Easy Rhino said:


> That's strange, I have never had issues running Raspbian on the RPi4. Try reflashing the SD card and try a fresh install.


I did not mention Raspbian  i seem to have lost that one and a few others.  That was the last one i did.I have this case 







 I don,t really see the point of having M2 slot on there.Because you have to have the bottom off to put a SD Card in.I don,t know why they did not put a slot for the SD card in there.I wish i bought the one without the M2 slot.Two other things ,why don,t they do a case with a normal on/off switch  and not the electronic script you have to put on the PI?Second thing is to do away with the SD Card  it seems very few OS,s that work with USB , why can,t they all work with USB?One more thing they should do away with those stupid small HDMI  connections, and who uses two Monitors on a PI anyway?



The red spirit said:


> Haha, you fell for Pi scam, just like I did. Well, I had RPi one and it's in no way imaginable usable for everyday things. Just opening random web pages takes over minute (yep, I don't exagerrate and the max I saw was almost 5 minutes) with adblock on too. You can't play videos too well either, because hur durr Broadcom either doesn't make drivers or makes only crappy ones. And while big thing about it was running Quake, it couldn't do that. Stock it ran Quake at 10 fps, overclocked a lot (pat 1GHz, which is like 60% overclock) it barely reached 14 fps average. It was nowhere close to being fast enough. Overall it was nearly unusable for anything. The only things that ran well was OpenTTD (without GUI and even then as CiNEmAtIC ~30 fps) and some Risc OS games that are literally simpler than minesweeper. In short, it was seriously insufferable experience overall and not even cheap one. Now RPi 4 is times faster than Pi 1, but it still uses very old Cortex A72 cores and only 4 of them. It might be just enough for reasonably not terrible web browsing experience, perhaps some light productivity, but Broadcom shitty drivers strike again and this time ruin YT playback at anything past 480p. Any task requiring some CPU grunt will consistently take a very long time to complete and yeah, some crappy 100 USD Android phone might even beat RPi 4, while giving you screen, battery, storage, more comms. Gaming is still rough on RPi 4, sure some things could be emulated, but PS1 is basically max it will do and even then not everything. It can run Half Life 1. Basically some Pentium D era SFF prebuilt computer with something like GT 710 will do way better at basically everything than Pi.
> 
> I think that Pi foundation is basically selling overpriced e-waste for huge premium, but if you view Pi as it originally was, a small SBC for embedded use and cheap and simple programmable computer to use in some project, but you don't want more sensible micro controller like Arduino, then Pi is for you, but it was never meant to work as desktop and very unsurprisingly sucks at that. If you wanted small, low power consumption desktop computer, that is actually usable, then used thin client computer or micro computer or nettop would have been a lot better. I have seen 7th gen i5 machines with 8GB RAM and some SSD going for 150 USD on eBay. They have quite nimble CPUs, adequate graphics and wattage usually bellow 25 watts. Phil from Phil's computer lab at YT does some videos about some machines like that and they can run older games and typical daily computing stuff just fine.
> 
> Anyway, beyond performance, other problems aren't exactly normal and shouldn't exist. If you haven't done that already, I think you should just reflash memory card and see if problems persist, if they do, then try another brick or bigger cooler, see what happens, if nothing changes and you still have issues, just RMA it. Audio problems might exist due to standard Pi OS fucking things up with audio drivers. I had to deal with that bullshit myself and made it work after being in forums for way longer than I should have, it might be solvable, but I have no clue how to do that. Forums might be helpful, but expect some nerds that are impossible to communicate with.


I have never seem so much info on one post.There is no way a PI One  could be used as a every day computer.I am talking about a PI4 .The exealant ET PRIME 







  Yes you are right about that basic web surfing etc ,and about all the other projects you can do with the PI that is the best thing for it.


----------



## BSim500 (Nov 2, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Haha, you fell for Pi scam, just like I did. Well, I had RPi one and it's in no way imaginable usable for everyday things. Just opening random web pages takes over minute (yep, I don't exagerrate and the max I saw was almost 5 minutes) with adblock on too.


Paradox of the modern age - You could build a 50ft tall robot and successfully use a Raspberry Pi to power it. Yet web browsers are so incredibly bloated that you can't use a Raspberry Pi to browse a web site on how to build a 50ft tall robot and successfully use a Raspberry Pi to power it...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I did not mention Raspbian  i seem to have lost that one and a few others.  That was the last one i did.I have this case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you were misinformed about the RPi. It was never intended as a desktop replacement. It's main aim was to make computing affordable and fun. I mean, it is right there on their website. 









						Teach, learn, and make with the Raspberry Pi Foundation
					

We are a charity with the mission to enable young people to realise their full potential through the power of computing and digital technologies.




					www.raspberrypi.org


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 2, 2022)

Easy Rhino said:


> I think you were misinformed about the RPi. It was never intended as a desktop replacement. It's main aim was to make computing affordable and fun. I mean, it is right there on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not mention the PI 1 , RED SPIRIT did, I know you can,t use it as a desktop i was talking about the PI 4 . I am on TWISTER with no sound and the wrong time and no sound. There was a button telling me to click it to change the time but it does not work.
I just put pop os on an SD card but it failed to run . All so PI Imager says *Error downloading OS  list from the internet*, and not showing the systems you get with the imager.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 3, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I did not mention the PI 1 , RED SPIRIT did, I know you can,t use it as a desktop i was talking about the PI 4 . I am on TWISTER with no sound and the wrong time and no sound. There was a button telling me to click it to change the time but it does not work.
> I just put pop os on an SD card but it failed to run . All so PI Imager says *Error downloading OS  list from the internet*, and not showing the systems you get with the imager.



The RPi4 isn't really meant to be a desktop replacement. The people who use it as that mostly do it for experiementation. Based on the issues you are having just simply getting it to load I would say you follow my advice and wipe the SD card and load Raspian on it and start fresh. I have never had issues with the RPi4 but I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 3, 2022)

Easy Rhino said:


> The RPi4 isn't really meant to be a desktop replacement. The people who use it as that mostly do it for experiementation. Based on the issues you are having just simply getting it to load I would say you follow my advice and wipe the SD card and load Raspian on it and start fresh. I have never had issues with the RPi4 but I know what I'm doing.


Thanks for that.


Easy Rhino said:


> The RPi4 isn't really meant to be a desktop replacement. The people who use it as that mostly do it for experiementation. Based on the issues you are having just simply getting it to load I would say you follow my advice and wipe the SD card and load Raspian on it and start fresh. I have never had issues with the RPi4 but I know what I'm doing.


​​


Easy Rhino said:


> The RPi4 isn't really meant to be a desktop replacement. The people who use it as that mostly do it for experiementation. Based on the issues you are having just simply getting it to load I would say you follow my advice and wipe the SD card and load Raspian on it and start fresh. I have never had issues with the RPi4 but I know what I'm doing.


I have just put Raspian XP on a Sd card  the wrong time was on it and saw this video on  youtube   







 I tried this on anther os  i redid
Flamemonkabuntu. and did the* sudo raspi-config* it said *  commend not found?








 i love this guys videos.As he says it worked well using it for a week.I thought i had it on a card all ready but i seem to have lost a few of the os,s.Yes i understand you do know what you are doing.Its more than i do.

i am trying to change the time on my pi4  Flamemonkabuntu see photos As you can see ii want let me unlock.The other way to do it is
*sudo raspi-config*but it says command  not found?  It works on other PI OS,s 







 .I tried it on Raspion xp and it worked but not on here why ?Right click on clock is greyed out? 
Could i change the time on PI Kiss?Nothing  on there to change the time.?


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 4, 2022)

Twister os  no volume ,why is it showing there is sound. but no sound coming our of the speakers?  What do i need to do to get sounds?


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 4, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Twister os  no volume ,why is it showing there is sound. but no sound coming our of the speakers?  What do i need to do to get sounds?


Are your speakers switched on? 

If that is not the issue, perhaps you can find the solution in the following thread:






						No audio output from pi 4 at all - Raspberry Pi Forums
					






					forums.raspberrypi.com


----------



## Shrek (Nov 5, 2022)

I wonder how well Windows 10/11 runs on the Raspberry Pi 4 (some people are trying the ARM version)

How to Install Windows 10 and 11 on a Raspberry Pi 4 the Easy Way (msn.com)


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 5, 2022)

Mr McC said:


> Are your speakers switched on?
> 
> If that is not the issue, perhaps you can find the solution in the following thread:
> 
> ...


Yes of course.  Thanks for that but it is still mot working i tried all that stuff,It Is-asking me to login to my network connection.i have never had that beforeApart from when i first got a PC.



Shrek said:


> I wonder how well Windows 10/11 runs on the Raspberry Pi 4 (some people are trying the ARM version)
> 
> How to Install Windows 10 and 11 on a Raspberry Pi 4 the Easy Way (msn.com)


From my experience of using the PI 4 nothing is easy on there  .windows 10 and 11
on the PI by the number one pi man,   








 







 Plus the fact who wants to run Windows on a PI? 



BSim500 said:


> Paradox of the modern age - You could build a 50ft tall robot and successfully use a Raspberry Pi to power it. Yet web browsers are so incredibly bloated that you can't use a Raspberry Pi to browse a web site on how to build a 50ft tall robot and successfully use a Raspberry Pi to power it...


Thats what  the PI is best at using it for projects ,it excels  at that and Python and coding.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 9, 2022)

More problems I  have a problem with twister os  pI imager  the version i have is 1,6 It said there was an update for it. 1.7 when i tried to update it it says *A package could not be found that  allows the action to complete ?I have trouble doing the basic stuff let alone what Lee does  in this video.  







On another PI Os the pi imager says error down loading  systems from the internetIs there another Small form factor PC that does net have all these problems,Other then buying a thin Clint.I think the PI is a load of carp  I have done all the updates
why is there not a more up to date version of Twister .I don.t like something that is not right.Mind you i have a lot of trouble with the Ethernet  cable keep on disconnecting with out me touching it.  Every so often i have to push it in


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Nov 12, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Is there another Small form factor PC that does net have all these problems,Other then buying a thin Clint.I think the PI is a load of carp  I have done all the updates
> why is there not a more up to date version of Twister .I don.t like something that is not right.Mind you i have a lot of trouble with the Ethernet cable keep on disconnecting with out me touching it.  Every so often i have to push it in


Yes, it is called the HP EliteDesk Mini 705 G3. You can get one with a 128 GB SSD and 8 GB RAM at $100. It comes with a 35W AMD A10-8770E quad core APU and Radeon R6 iGPU (roughly comparable with a Haswell Iris Pro, it laughs at the Broadcom VideoCore). That Radeon R6 also does hardware H.264 and H.265 decoding (it should work out of the box on Windows and it works with vdpau on Linux, which means it will work with media players such as VLC or mplayer) and even partially (GPU) accelerated VP9 decoding. AMD actually optimized Carrizo for lower power consumption/CPU usage while playing hardware accelerated video. Its Excavator cores may not be very high performance compared to Skylake (or derivative) or Sunny Cove/Zen cores but they demolish the Cortex A72 nonetheless. I have actually had (technically still have) a laptop with the 15W laptop version of this APU (A10-8700B) and it runs Windows 10 pretty well. Of course, the IO is much better too: you get more USB ports and proper audio.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 13, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> Yes, it is called the HP EliteDesk Mini 705 G3. You can get one with a 128 GB SSD and 8 GB RAM at $100. It comes with a 35W AMD A10-8770E quad core APU and Radeon R6 iGPU (roughly comparable with a Haswell Iris Pro, it laughs at the Broadcom VideoCore). That Radeon R6 also does hardware H.264 and H.265 decoding (it should work out of the box on Windows and it works with vdpau on Linux, which means it will work with media players such as VLC or mplayer) and even partially (GPU) accelerated VP9 decoding. AMD actually optimized Carrizo for lower power consumption/CPU usage while playing hardware accelerated video. Its Excavator cores may not be very high performance compared to Skylake (or derivative) or Sunny Cove/Zen cores but they demolish the Cortex A72 nonetheless. I have actually had (technically still have) a laptop with the 15W laptop version of this APU (A10-8700B) and it runs Windows 10 pretty well. Of course, the IO is much better too: you get more USB ports and proper audio.


Thanks for that i was thinking about another single board computer.But they are all to expensive.I will stick with the PI .I have a number of systems working as they should.
Twister, Risc, Retro pi.Apple pi. Raspian xp,PI Bullseye , and thanks to the excellent  explaining Computers  Windows11 it works fine. 







 Chris is the best he explains everything that is easy to understand.I agree with him about talking to snails and  the meaning of life with Windows update.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Nov 13, 2022)

If they could make an M1 powered Pi, then it would be awesome. But anything below Snapdragon 835 (2017 phones) is barely usuable, and the 4B Pi is like half of that minimum. And gpu wise the situation is even worse, pretty sure GT 710 is faster


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 13, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> If they could make an M1 powered Pi, then it would be awesome. But anything below Snapdragon 835 (2017 phones) is barely usuable, and the 4B Pi is like half of that minimum. And gpu wise the situation is even worse, pretty sure GT 710 is faster


That certainly would be ,but if they did the price would have to go up vastly. And when the pi5 does come i don,t think there will be any big changesPlus the fact that the PI,s prices have gone up a lot,Yes i bet the GT710 is faster.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Nov 15, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> If they could make an M1 powered Pi, then it would be awesome. But anything below Snapdragon 835 (2017 phones) is barely usuable, and the 4B Pi is like half of that minimum. And gpu wise the situation is even worse, pretty sure GT 710 is faster


That is why it is better to just get one of those USFF desktops such as the EliteDesk Mini I linked to (Lenovo has similar models) if you want a tiny desktop unless you are actually planning to use the GPIO etc of the RPi. The A10-8770E is a lot faster than an SD835 and GT 710.


----------



## Greenslade (Nov 15, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> That is why it is better to just get one of those USFF desktops such as the EliteDesk Mini I linked to (Lenovo has similar models) if you want a tiny desktop unless you are actually planning to use the GPIO etc of the RPi. The A10-8770E is a lot faster than an SD835 and GT 710.


I have one of the older ones for Windows 98just not gotten around to doing it yet.








 but I would have liked this one. But the prices are over 200 pounds. and that is just for the thinner version. I have no idea why they are so dearer than the one I have which only cost me £30.


----------

